# Aquarium Wakü PC



## ttk (28. Januar 2010)

*Aquarium Wakü PC*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu im Forum und wollte gleich mal eine Idee von euch checken lassen.
Ich habe direkt neben meinem Rechner ein Aquarium stehen, also 800 Liter Wasser mit einer Temperatur von 25 Grad (konstant) stehen. Kann ich dass Wasser zur Kühlung meiner CPU nutzen? Natürlich würde nur gefiltertes Wasser zum Kühler der CPU in Frage. Aber dann ist es auch nicht ganz sauber. Ich würde einen Kühler nutzen der eine Plexiglas Abdeckung hat so das ich die Verschmutzung  sehen kann. Als Vorstichs Maßnahmen Würde ich die CPU so weit wie möglich Runtertakten.

Also was meint ihr?


----------



## (@ze) (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Servus!
Ha, diesen Gedanken hatte ich auch, mein 500er als AGB zu entfremden. Da hätte man eine AQ-Heizung, mit der man arbeiten/spielen kann. Man bräuchte nicht mal einen Radi dazu. 
Aber ich rate davon ab! Das größte Problem ist dabei das Kupfer vom Kühler, das in den Wasserkreislauf kommt, das würden dir deine Fische sehr übel nehmen.

mfg


----------



## stromer007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Ich finde es machbar, doch würde ich niemals die Wasserkreisläufe michen, sondern alles über einen Wärmetauscher jagen. Wie schon erwähnt ist das Aquarienwasser nicht gut für die Kühlkomponenten und das Kühlwasser ist schlecht für die Fische.
Wenn du aber z.B. einen Radiator vor die Einströhmöffnung der Filteranlage hängst, könnte der evtl. ausreichend Wärme abgeben. Oder ein grösserer Radiator und den dann "passiv" einbauen.


----------



## (@ze) (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

@stromer007 
Da wäre eine klassische Wasserkühlung einfacher + effizienter.

ttk möchte ja direkt die "Fischsuppe" zum kühlen nehmen und eh bei 800L die Temps nach oben gehen, müßte er 24/7 Crysis oder Furmark "spielen".
Eine Möglichkeit seh ich noch so:
- vom Außenfilter per Verteiler an UV-C Klärer (vermindert auch Ablagerung in Schläuchen)
- von da zum PC
- danach, um die Kupferoxide/ionen zu eliminieren, mit Aktivkohle filtern 
- und wieder ins AQ
kontra:
Aktivkohle funktioniert nur bei geringen Durchfluss gescheit(bis ca.300L/h). Ob das ausreicht für die Kühlung? Und die Aktivkohle müsste man aller 1-2 Monaten austauschen.


----------



## chefmarkus (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

...und den Fischen wird das Wasser nicht zu warm? nicht das es dann Goldfische auf Niedertemperatur pochiert gibt? Ich sehe schon den ersten grünen Algenschleim am Schlauchrand blühen


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*



(@ze) schrieb:


> ...Da wäre eine klassische Wasserkühlung einfacher + effizienter. ...



Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 



(@ze) schrieb:


> ...Aktivkohle funktioniert nur bei geringen Durchfluss gescheit(bis  ca.300L/h). Ob das ausreicht für die Kühlung?...



Ja, da die meisten Wakü-Systeme mit einem niedrigeren Durchfluss als 300l/h laufen, also aus der Hinsicht gibt es da keine Probleme.


----------



## Bu11et (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Wilkommen im Forum 
Eigentlich ist die Idee ganz interissant. Jedoch kann ich auch nur davon abraten, weil das,was du vor hast nicht zum Kühlen von PC-Komponnenten gedacht ist. DieKühleistung wäre mit Sicherheit nicht annährend so gut, wie mit richtiger WaKü. Und wie schon gesagt wurde müstest du dann ziemlich oft alles sauber machen, was mit persönlich auf dauer zu nervig währe.
Wenn WaKü dann sollte man sich sowas genau durchdenken und die richtigen Komponenten wählen. Ein Kühlkoncept nur für die CPU muss auch nicht unbedingt teuer ausfallen. Je nach dem was man für Ansprüche hat, kann man auch ne günstige WaKü zusammenstellen. Dazu sind wir hier


----------



## (@ze) (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Zitat von Jefim:
-DieKühleistung wäre mit Sicherheit nicht annährend so gut, wie mit richtiger WaKü.-

Ich würde gar nicht überrascht sein, wenn es genau andersrum wär.

Wieviel Wasser ist denn so im Schnitt in einer guten WK drin? Das mal gegenübergestellt von
800 Litern!

Falls ttk die 25° per Heizung hält, spart er sogar noch Strom. Er schrieb zwar nicht, was er für Fische hat. Es gibt einige Arten die sich bei 28° wohlfühlen.

Ps.: Als Aquarianer muß man eh öfters putzen.


----------



## Schmiddy (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

du könntest dir einen AGB konstruieren mit einer dünnen Edelstehlwand o.ä. korrosionsbeständigen material, dass die Wärme gut leitet und diesen dann gut abgedichten und im Aquarium versenken...


----------



## ttk (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Hallo Leute,
danke schon mal für eure Beiträge ich glaube wenn ich mal demnächst einen Kühler billig bei e-b.. schießen sollte, werde ich es wohl mal ausprobieren. Ich werde auch noch mal bei meinen Aquariumforum fragen, ob das ok geht mit dem Kupfer. Ich meine aber ja. Ich habe einige Leute im Forum gehabt die im Aquarium ein wenig Kupfer hatten. Die hatten keine Probleme. Mein Gedanke war auch die CPU zum heizen des Aquarium Wassers zu nutzen. Und dadurch Geld zu sparen. Und ein Ausgleichs Behälter für die Wakü von 800 Litern ist natürlich auch super. Wenn ich einen Kühler kaufe werde ich auf jedenfall einen Bericht mit Bildern hier im Forum schreiben. 

Schreibt ruhig noch weiter!


----------



## stromer007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*



(@ze) schrieb:


> @stromer007
> Da wäre eine klassische Wasserkühlung einfacher + effizienter.
> 
> ttk möchte ja direkt die "Fischsuppe" zum kühlen nehmen und eh bei 800L die Temps nach oben gehen, müßte er 24/7 Crysis oder Furmark "spielen".
> ...


Effizienter vielleicht, doch niemals einfacher (siehe deine eigenen Ausführungen).
Alleine der Aufwand, um Schäden zu verhindern, welche sich die Systeme gegenseitig zufügen ist enorm.
Ein trennen der Kreisläufe ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll (in meinen Augen sogar zwingend).
Ob es besser ist, mit guten Radiatoren/Lüftern die Wassertemperatur auf angenehmen Niveau zu halten oder den Radiator in das Aquarium zu werfen und dabei vielleicht noch ein wenig strom zu sparen (leiser wird es auch durch fehlende Lüfter), ist ja die grundsätzliche Frage des Threads.

Zudem sollte man beachten, was passiert, wenn man den PC mal warten will. Ist dann alles in einem Kreislauf verbastelt, kann das sehr ärgerlich sein. Man kann ja auch ohne PC leben, die Fische dann aber nicht mehr.  Zierfische können sehr teuer sein. 

Bis die 800l Wasser um einige Grad wärmer geworden sind, vergeht - abhängig vom System - schon einige Zeit. Ausserdem gibt das Aquarium auch einiges an Wärme passiv an die Umwelt ab.

Kleines Rechenbeispiel:
-Mein System heizt *unter Volllast* mit ca. *500W* (laut Aquaero).
-Wenn man diese Energiemenge ohne Verluste ins Wasser übertragen könnte (und das Becken bestens wärmeisoliert wäre) würde ich ca. *26,8 Minuten* brauchen um *800l* um *4°C* zu erhöhen. Wie gesagt ohne Verluste am und zum Becken.


----------



## Udel0272 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

wenn du das wirklich vor hast kann ich dir ein Cpu kühler empfehlen (hätte nie gedacht das ich jemand zu nem TT Kühler rate aber er verstopft halt nicht)

http://www.teschke.de/heatpipes/Thermaltake-Bigwater-cpu-kuhler-b1-gr-ss.jpg

zu finden bei ebay in folgenden sets

*THERMALTAKE BIG WATER 735*


Bitte nicht mit mir mekern ist nur für seine testzweke!!!!


----------



## Xylezz (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Oh Gott  Naja...wenigstens nur zum Test einer ziemlich bescheuerten Idee(ich mag solche Ideen )


----------



## Schmiddy (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Ich hätte sogar noch einen rumliegen, den ich loshaben will


----------



## Udel0272 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Mir ging es nur darum das er n kühler nimt der kein düsenkühler ist uund die pumpe sollte den ich auch nicht grad die teuerste sein!

Neben bei nutze ich selber noch eine TT Pumpe (der rest ist rausgeflogen) da sie unhörbar ist und mir genug leistung bringt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Aber nicht eine aus der TT Symphony den die ist schwach und laut, dagegen flüstert meine Laing DDC 1+ gerade zu.


----------



## Udel0272 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

nein es ist die aus diesem erwähntem set

Alerdings hatte ich das mit einem Singel und einem Dual.

(jeder fängt mal klein an und kauft sich ahnungslos irgend n Müll da er sich vorher nicht schlau gemacht hat nun weiss ich das zum glück besser)

Aber nun genug 

Zurück zum thema


----------



## (@ze) (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

@stromer007
Okay, das seh ich ein. Verbleiben wir so, das alle 3 Varianten gleichermaßen aufwändig sind.
Deine Version hat aber nur ein kleines, (für mich selbst als Aquarianer, großes) Manko:
Sichtbare Technik!
Wir sind uns aber einer Meinung: Egal wie teuer, hier geht es ums Leben!!!

Zum Thema Wartung:
 Es gibt Läden, in den du dich besser auskennst, als auch andere Läden in den ich mich auskenne. Und in beiden gibt es: Schläuche, Kupplungen, Absperrhähne (+hühner), Magnetventile, .............
Von daher seh ich kein Problem, einen Wasserkreislauf zu trennen.

Mir geht es zZt. eher um das beste, theoretische, mit allem berücksichtigten machbare!

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*



(@ze) schrieb:


> ttk möchte ja direkt die "Fischsuppe" zum kühlen nehmen und eh bei 800L die Temps nach oben gehen, müßte er 24/7 Crysis oder Furmark "spielen".



Wenn er 250W ans Wasser abführt, würde es 18h dauern, bis er von 25°C auf 30°C ist, wenn in der Zeit keine Wärme abgegeben wird. Die Wärmeabgabe ist letzten endes immer entscheident - das Volumen dämpft nur ab. Es könnte aber sein, dass ein 800 Liter Aquarium genug Außenfläche hat, um das System ausreichend zu kühlen.
Auf der anderen Seite dürften die Bewohner der 800 Liter die zulässige Wassertemperatur massiv limitieren, was spätestens im Sommer zu großen Problemen führt. Wenn er jetzt auf 25°C aus ist, wird er wohl bei Außentemperaturen >30°C den Rechner gar nicht mehr nutzen können - oder er muss doch noch ein anderes Kühlsystem installieren, dann kann er das aber auch gleich rund um die Uhr verwenden.




> Eine Möglichkeit seh ich noch so:
> - vom Außenfilter per Verteiler an UV-C Klärer (vermindert auch Ablagerung in Schläuchen)
> - von da zum PC
> - danach, um die Kupferoxide/ionen zu eliminieren, mit Aktivkohle filtern
> ...



Klingt nach viel Aufwand, nicht unerheblichen Kosten und das ganze für wenig Nutzen.

Der UV-Filter dürfte aber wenig bringen. Wenn du 300l/h durch ne enge Wakü jagst, dann ist es ziemlich egal, ob in dem Wasser was lebt oder nicht. Da hast du entweder einen Biofilm vor Ort (der sich auch von abgetöten Partikeln ernähren kann) oder mechanische Verstopfung.

(Frage: Ist Aktivkohle überhaupt dazu geeignet, Schwermetalle in größerer Konzentration zu binden?)



ttk schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> danke schon mal für eure Beiträge ich glaube wenn ich mal demnächst einen Kühler billig bei e-b.. schießen sollte, werde ich es wohl mal ausprobieren. Ich werde auch noch mal bei meinen Aquariumforum fragen, ob das ok geht mit dem Kupfer. Ich meine aber ja. Ich habe einige Leute im Forum gehabt die im Aquarium ein wenig Kupfer hatten. Die hatten keine Probleme.



Soll da einige geben, die es als Maßnahme gegen primitive Algen und Bakterien nehmen - dummerweise ist es auch für ggf. nützlichen Kleinkram (Stichwort: biologischer Filter) oder Larven giftig. Ich würde kein eingespieltes Gleichgewicht aufs Spiel setzen, sondern wenn dann mit einem Wärmetauscher arbeiten (und sei es nur dünner-Schlauch-in-dickem-Schlauch, ich würde aber versuchen, die Rückwand des Beckens zu nutzen)...
Zusätzlich hast du in einer Wakü übrigens noch Nickel, Messing und Rückstände von Lötmitteln. (denn wie oben erwähnt: Ohne Radiator im Kreislauf wirst du vermutlich nicht übers Jahr kommen)



> Mein Gedanke war auch die CPU zum heizen des Aquarium Wassers zu nutzen. Und dadurch Geld zu sparen. Und ein Ausgleichs Behälter für die Wakü von 800 Litern ist natürlich auch super. Wenn ich einen Kühler kaufe werde ich auf jedenfall einen Bericht mit Bildern hier im Forum schreiben.



Das heizen ist sicherlich n Ansatz, aber wie gesagt: Das geht auch mit getrennten Kreisläufen.


----------



## hotfirefox (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*



ttk schrieb:


> Ich habe einige Leute im Forum gehabt die im Aquarium ein wenig Kupfer hatten. Die hatten keine Probleme.



Nun ein bissel Kuper oder seine Salze töten ja auch nur Pilze usw. aber etwas mehr deine ganze Biologie im Filter und dann deine Fische 

Wenn ich mein 400l Becken (0,48m² Wasseroberfläche) nutzen wollte für sowas würde ich mir einen Aluminiumkühler suchen oder bei einem Kupferkühler (der TT scheint hier brauchbar) die Oberfläche versiegeln.


----------



## (@ze) (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

@ruyven_macara
-Wie würde die Rechnung mit ca. 100W (nur CPU/100% Auslastung auf Dauer), Wärmeabgabe mit eingerechnet aussehen?

@hotfirefox 
Gifte jeglicher Art, müssen nicht sofortige Schäden zeigen. Besonders bei Schwermetallen.


Mit einem AQ dieser Größe, ist man eigentlich kein Anfänger mehr. Könnte also sein das teilweise die Technik schon vorhanden ist.
UV-Filter bringt viel, der tötet fast alle vorbeischwebende (nicht nur) Organismen ab, je weniger Durchfluss, desto besser (gilt für alle Filtermethoden). Ist in einem "Pflanzen-AQ" aber von Nachteil, da dann zusätzlich gedüngt werden muß. 
Aktivkohle filtert im Prinzip alles raus, solange es nicht gesättigt ist. Wenn da nicht erneuert wird, 
filtert es nicht ´nur´ mehr, sondern gibt das gespeicherte teilweise wieder ab. Aktivkohle wird zBsp. in Gasmasken eingesetzt.


mfg


----------



## hotfirefox (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*



(@ze) schrieb:


> @hotfirefox
> Gifte jeglicher Art, müssen nicht sofortige Schäden zeigen. Besonders bei Schwermetallen.


 Ist mir schon klar, darum gibt man z.B. Kupfersulfat nur bei Pilzbefall und holt das mit Aktivkohle danach wider raus. Darum meinte ich ja auch ein Aluminiumkühler oder versiegelter Kupferkühler.


----------



## Superwip (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Ganz einfache Lösung: zwei Wasserkreisläufe; bau an die WaKü einfach einen 120er Radi dran und versenke den im Aquarium, dann kannst du dir den Filter sparen und hast keinerlei Probleme mit Verstopfungen und/oder Kupfervergiftungen deiner Fische und dergleichem

Im Wasser versenkt sollte ein einzelner 120er Radi locker ausreichen um jedes beliebige System sehr effektiv zu kühlen und die Wassertemperatur im "Primärkreislauf" nur geringfügig über der Temperatur des Aquariums zu halten

Wie schon vorher beschrieben würde sich die Wassertemperatur im Aquarium wohl deutlich erhöhen, ich schätze langfristig um bis zu ~5°C, was für die Fische wohl zu viel ist, wobei der PC dafür schon eine ganze Weile auf Vollast laufen müsste

Der Erwärmung des Aquariums könnte man natürlich mit einem Durchlaufkühler (Waterchiller) gegensteuern aber der ist wieder laut und teuer, von daher könnte man gleich auf eine klassische WaKü oder LuKü setzen oder den Kühler direkt am PC betreiben

Wenn du aber sowieso schon bereits einen guten Durchlaufkühler besitzt und am Aquarium einsetzt könntest du dessen überschüssige Leistung wie oben beschrieben nutzen um sowohl Aquarium als auch PC mit einem Gerät zu kühlen

Ein anderer Ansatz in diesem Fall:
Bau den Chiller in den Wakü Primärkreislauf ein und kühle diesen sehr stark runter, über den Radi im Aquarium würde dann das Aquarium sekkundär gekühlt werden, so könntest du die Temperatur im Primärkreislauf noch etwas unter das Temperaturniveau des Aquariums kühlen- wenn der Kühler leistungsstark genug ist, im Primärkreislauf sollten so vielleicht eine im Vergleich zum Aquarium 2-3 °C niedrigere Wassertemperatur drinnen sein- wenn der Primärkreislauf noch weiter gekühlt wird zieht das Aquarium weiter mit und kühlt wohl zu stark ab... eine mögliche Lösung dieses Problems wäre ein System, das das Wasser automatisch am Radi vorbeileitet wenn das Aquarium eine bestimmte Temperatur unterschreitet, dafür bräcute man aber wiederum ein Elektrisches Ventil und eine Ansteuerung mit Thermostat dafür... macht das ganze noch komplizierter

Heruntertakten oder so musst du den Prozessor usw. sicher nicht, über das Aquarium sollte grundsätzlich auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Kühlleistung erzielt werden können, du bräuchtest schon sehr große Radis um da mithalten zu können, vor allem kurze hohe Leistungsspitzen kann das Aquarium durch seine hohe Temperaturträgheit gut ausgleichen

Anbei einige primitive Paint Schnellskizzen zur Veranschaulichung des ganzen; Rot ist hierbei innerhalb des jeweiligen Kreislaufs vergleichsweise wärmeres Wasser blau kälteres


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

@ (@ze):
Bei einem 2,5tel des Wärmeeintrags ergibt die Überschlagsrechnung logischerweise die 2,5 fache Zeit 
Aber je länger die Zeit, desto größer wird der Fehler der nicht mit berechneten Kühlleistung über die Oberflächen des Aquariums.




Superwip schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Lösung: zwei Wasserkreisläufe; bau an die WaKü einfach einen 120er Radi dran und versenke den im Aquarium, dann kannst du dir den Filter sparen und hast keinerlei Probleme mit Verstopfungen und/oder Kupfervergiftungen deiner Fische und dergleichem



Hängt von der Qualität der Lackierung ab, auf die ich mich bei keinem Radi 100%ig verlassen würde. Wenn irgendwo in den Tiefen des Geflechts die Schicht nicht ganz geschlossen ist, hast du entweder Kupfer/Messing oder Alu in Kontakt mit dem Wasser. Letzteres mag die Fische nicht stören, wird sich aber ggf. zersetzen.



> Wenn du aber sowieso schon bereits einen guten Durchlaufkühler besitzt und am Aquarium einsetzt könntest du dessen überschüssige Leistung wie oben beschrieben nutzen um sowohl Aquarium als auch PC mit einem Gerät zu kühlen



Er sagt, dass er das Aquarium bislang beheizt.
Und selbst wenn er einen Chiller hätte, dann wäre der vermutlich nicht um >>100W überdimensioniert.


----------



## ttk (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe noch ein paar infos das Aquarium sind eigendlich 2 Aquarien. Es ist ein 250L und ein 550L Sie sind durch eine 1,5m lange 10cm im Durchmesser große Plexiglasröhre verbunden die von allen Fischen genutzt wird um zwischen den Aquarien zu wechseln. Unter anderem von einem 35cm Großen Wabenschilderwels (für Kenner). Mein Punkt ist ich werde die Fische keiner gefahr aussetzen Uv und Aktivkohle sind im einsatz. Sollte die Temperatur zu hoch steigen, werde ich den Versuch abbrechen. Da die Aquarien für den großen Fisch zu klein werden werde ich im Sommer auf ein 1600L wechseln. Und natürlich weil ich spass an dem Hobby habe. Noch ne info als ich die Aquarien aufgebaut habe hat die Heizung 20 Stunden gebraucht um die Temperatur um 15 grad zu steigern (500 Watt). Also glaube ich nicht das die 125 Watt der Cpu so kraß das Wasser beeinflussen werden. Echt es sind 800L nicht 80L das Wasser wird ewig brauchen bis man einen Effeckt sieht. 800 Liter reagieren so schnell wie ein 800kg Schwerer Mann den man versucht rum zu schupsen.

So aber ich habe noch ne frage, wird der Sockel Am2 auch als Sockel 940 bezeichnet? So ich hoffe das Tehma wird weiter für so viel gesprächs stoff sorgen! Falls ich viele fehler gemacht habe, ich bin Legastheniker ich hoffe die könnt ihr ignorieren. Tolles Forum bei the Way!


----------



## hotfirefox (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Ah einen Wabenschilderwels hätte ich auch gerne aber mein Becken ist dafür nichts.
Sockel Am2 und 940 ist zwar net das selbe aber die Kühler passen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Der AM2 hat zwar 940 Pins, aber der Sockel940 ist die alte Plattform für Opterons und die ersten Athlon FX zu DDR1-Zeiten. Sie sind nicht zueinander kompatibel.


----------



## Superwip (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*



> Hängt von der Qualität der Lackierung ab, auf die ich mich bei keinem Radi 100%ig verlassen würde. Wenn irgendwo in den Tiefen des Geflechts die Schicht nicht ganz geschlossen ist, hast du entweder Kupfer/Messing oder Alu in Kontakt mit dem Wasser. Letzteres mag die Fische nicht stören, wird sich aber ggf. zersetzen.



Ein Edelstahl Radi wäre was, der würde kaum Probleme bereiten... gibt es soetwas?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Wakü-Edelstahlradiatoren wären mir nicht bekannt. Aber es gibt Edelstahl-Heizkörper, afaik auch in relativ kleinen Formaten. (nicht zu kleinen Preisen)


----------



## Superwip (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

eventuell braucht man garkeinen Radi...  vielleicht ein Meter oder auch etwas mehr, eventuell zu ein paar Schlaufen zurechtgebogenes, dünnwandiges Rohr sollte als Wärmetauscher zwischen dem WaKü Kreislauf und dem Aquarium ausreichen, da das Wasser die Wärme sehr viel besser ableitet als Lust ist die große Oberfläche eines Radis garnicht notwendig, das Ergebnis sollte nur minimal schlechter sein


----------



## (@ze) (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

@hotfirefox
Ich meinte Schäden an den Erbanlagen, etc. - daher langfristig.

@ttk
Vergiß bitte auch nicht deine Wasserwerte, mit einem Tröpfchentest zu kontrollieren. 
"Rate-Stäbchen" nutzen da nix, bezogen auf Metalle + Verbindungen.


Es gibt ja hier zahlreiche Ideen, laufen alle logischerweise darauf hin, daß man Metalle ins AQ bringt. Mal mit mehr Oberfläche + deren bedenklichkeit, mal weniger. Edelstahl ist davon noch am besten. Nur haben Edelstähle eine viel niedrigere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Kupfer.
Würde denn das Unterwasser vielleicht gar nicht so viel ausmachen, da es permanent mit 
`kalten Kühlwasser´ in Verbindung wäre? 

mfg

Ich mußte beim googeln feststellen, das es Alulegierungen gibt, die Blei enthalten. Genau die sind am billigsten, also das wohl am häufigsten verwendete. (AlCuMgPb)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Die Bedeutung der Wärmeleitfähigkeit hängt von der zurückzulegenden Strecke und der auf einem bestimmten Querschnitt abzuführenden Wärme ab.
D.h. wenn ich nen klassischen, aber nicht alzu großen Luftkühler habe, bei dem zwischen Wärmequelle (CPU) und Ende der Lamellen vielleicht 3-4cm liegen und der die gesamte Wärme über vielleicht 20-30mal dem Querschnitt einer (zehntel-mm dünnen) Lamelle abgeben muss, dann spielt die Wärmeleitung eine große Rolle.
Wenn ich ganz ohne Lamellen arbeite und sich die Wärmeleitung auf die Dicke der Rohrwand (z.B. 0,5mm) beschränkt, ist sie weniger wichtig. Jedenfalls die im Material. Zu berücksichtigen ist zusätzlich die im Wasser - es sei denn, du sorgst für Wasserbewegung, um die Grenzschicht zu minimieren. (Platzierung im Strom der Pumpe, idealerweise halt ein Wärmetauscher, ist zu empfehlen)

(Beispielrechnung: 1m Rohr mit 12mm Innen und 13mm Außendurchmesser, sagen wir mal 360cm² Innenoberfläche bei 0,05cm Dicke. Abzuführen sind 120W. Kuper hat 400 W/m K, legierter Stahl 15 W/m K laut Wiki. -> DeltaT Innen/Außenwand beträgt mit Kupfer 0,04K, bei Stahl 1,1K. Problematischer ist da schon das Wasser drum rum, das hat nämlich eine um mehrere Größenordnungen schlechtere Leitfähigkeit. Bei nur 5mm komplett stehender Grenzschicht und ausgehend von 400cm² Außendurchmesser hat man da schon ein DeltaT von 25K.)


----------



## (@ze) (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Hättest du nicht auch gleich schreiben können, das die Antwort auf meine Frage so heißt:

"Nein! Das macht in diesem Fall nichts gravierendes aus."


----------



## djnoob (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Sehr interessantes Thema.
Bin auch seit mehr als Jahren Aquarianer. Siehe mein Sysprofile.

Ein Wakü Kreislauf benötigt normalerweise Koroschutz. Wenn du dieses das PC mit einem Aquarium paralleliesiert, hast du pro und Contra.

Pro: DU brauchst keinen Kühler, der das Wasser kühlt.
Pro: DU hast fast immer eine Konstante WT abgesehen von (Beckengröße, ZT)

Contra: Du darfst im Becken keine Fische halten.
Contra: Dreckige bzw mit Algen beseuchte Schläuche.
COntra: Wenn du die Fische behalten willst, musst du auf Koroschutz verzichten und mit viel Dreck im System rechnen, was nach der Zeit den Durchfluss und die Kühlleistung ändert.

Man könnte es aber auch so machen. 

An einem Rand deines Beckens machst du extra ein HMF, der als Filter und Austausch mit dem Becken dient (wasseraustausch mit dem PC), damit du keine großartigen Dreck im System hast. Je nach Filterdicke, hast du weniger Dreck im Systemschlauch. So musst du leider aber trotzdem nach der zeit Algen im Schlauch rechnen.


----------



## (@ze) (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Der Hamburger würde wiederum extra Platz einnehmen und man müßte ja einen 2. Kreislauf nach außen bauen. Deswegen gleich an den Außenfilter koppeln. Ich geh mal davon aus, das der TE mindestens einen hat. UV-Klärer hat er, somit bleibt der Schlauch lange frei von Algen & Co.

Das Thema ist für mich mehr als Interessant, läßt mich z.Zt. nicht mehr los. Bin schon echt am 
grübeln, ob mein verstaubtes, altes AQ aus dem Keller als Testkaninchen herhalten soll.

mfg


----------



## djnoob (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Mit UV klärer habe ich keine erfahrung. DIe frage ist nur, ob die Pumpe ausreicht.


----------



## hotfirefox (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Nen vernünftiger Ausenfilter reicht locker von der Förderleistung her.


----------



## djnoob (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Mein Becken steht bald zum Verkauf. Für einen Wakü ist er aber zu groß für mein Zimmer. Ich kann mir das ganze eh abschminken.


----------



## (@ze) (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

So einen schönen Urwald willst du verkaufen? Klingt nach Hobby-Aufgabe.

Verkauf es doch bei PCGHX als "Extravaganten beleuchteten Ausgleichbehälter, inkl. leistungsstarker Pumpe".


----------



## djnoob (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*



(@ze) schrieb:


> So einen schönen Urwald willst du verkaufen? Klingt nach Hobby-Aufgabe.
> 
> Verkauf es doch bei PCGHX als "Extravaganten beleuchteten Ausgleichbehälter, inkl. leistungsstarker Pumpe".



 Das wärs. Ja leider nach 5 Jahren Aqua Hobby muss ich mich nun leider verabschieden. Sonst komme ich mit der nachzahlung nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## (@ze) (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Der Schuldige an der Stromrechnung ist aber wo anders zu suchen! Aber dieses Hobby gibst du wahrscheinlich, wie jeder hier, nie auf.

Ich muß leider noch 2 Wochen warten, bis ich endlich die Wohnung mit einen X-AGB verzieren kann(darf).


----------



## djnoob (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Naja statt dem 180l soll warscheinlich ein 60er kommen. Aber mal schauen. 2 Wochen noch bis ich umziehe.


----------



## djnoob (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Aze, hast du schon dein Testbecken aufgebaut  ?
Ist ne lange Zeit vergangen. Ist der Thread etwa schon tot?


----------



## (@ze) (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Ich bin zur Zeit noch am CPU-Kühler dremeln, der erste Test war leider etwas feucht (mein erstes mal einen selbst bauen).
Alles andere ist schon vorbereitet. Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf eine
"bestandene Dichtigkeitsprüfung" !

mfg


----------



## djnoob (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

ah sehr gut. Dann freue ich mich schon auf die Ergebnisse von dir


----------



## (@ze) (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Die gibt es schon!

Ist nur ein Mini-Aufbau mit ca. 10 Liter Wasser, da meine Schlauchreste etwas zu kurz sind und ich am Sonntag keine mehr bekommen habe.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das `Teil´ ist doch für ein Designpreis nominiert, oder?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht? Hauptsache das Ding ist Dicht!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 10 Liter!







Mein zukünftiger Ausgleichsbehälter?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und ein paar Werte:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vorher  22° Wasser, nach über einer Stunde Prime 24,5°.
CPU will nie über 36°, ist das normal? Hab mit Wasserkühlung noch nie im PC zutun gehabt!

mfg


----------



## djnoob (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Mich würde es mal interessieren, wie die wt nach einer weiteren stunde Prime aussieht?


----------



## (@ze) (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Na mich auch, trau mich aber mit den 10 Litern nicht! Abgesehen von dem "Stromrechnungshauptschuldigen", der dann noch ne Überstunde machen muß!

mfg

PS.: Hast du dein Umzug heile überstanden?


----------



## djnoob (1. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

ja danke, das habe ich . Und das Becken wurde heute für 170€ abgeholt . Kann mich nicht beklagen.

Deine CPU sitzt nicht richtig denke ich. 80° sind bissel zu hoch.


----------



## (@ze) (1. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Hat alles seine Ordnung, abgesehen von Everest. Auch bei der neuesten Version und anderen
Tools werden die Sensoren vertauscht.

Motherboard = das ist die CPU-Temp
CPU = soll angeblich ein Referenzwert sein, zeigt immer 80°, manchmal 79° an
CPU Kerne =  ist OK, sind aber zueinander immer identisch
AUX = Temps Motherboard


----------



## djnoob (1. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

dann passt ja alles. Poste mal 2 stunden Prime Ergebniss bitte.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Hi!



(@ze) schrieb:


> Vorher 22° Wasser, nach über einer Stunde Prime 24,5°.
> CPU will nie über 36°, ist das normal?



jetzt habe ich so auf Anhieb keinen Schimmer, wie die normalen Temps eines Phenom sind.

Aber: die Temps erscheinen mir durchaus realistisch.
Wobei: mit Everest habe ich keine Probleme, bei mir werden die korrekt ausgelesen (hab's mit Core Temp überprüft).

Meine Temperaturen waren zwar ein Stück höher - obwohl ich einen Mora 2 Pro habe - aber ich habe auch 'etwas' weniger Wasservolumen (~1,5l) - das dürfte eine erhebliche Rolle spielen.

Meine Temps findest Du dort.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Taitan (2. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Ich als Aquarianer würde nicht das AQ Wasser durch den Prozessorkühler jagen wollen. Stattdessen würde ich versuchen den PC Kreislauf mit dem Teil da in den Filterkreislauf vom AQ einzubinden. Man müsste nur ne Möglichkeit finden, die Kupferplatte vom AQ Wasser zu trennen (vernickeln?).

Kohlefilterung und UV Klärung brauchst du dann imho nicht mehr (mit dem UV Klärer würdest Du eh mehr Energie verbrauchen, als Du einsparen willst). Wohl aber regelmäßige Wasserwechsel und Behandlung mit Wasseraufbereitern, die die Schwermetalle (Kupfer!) halbwegs ausschalten. Kupfer greift zuerst die Wirbellosen an, aber auch für alle Welsarten ist es auch in geringen Konzentrationen sehr toxisch.


----------



## (@ze) (2. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

@djnoob - Werte kommen noch heute.

@Schienenbruch - Intel hat wahrscheinlich ihre Sensoren im Griff. Deine Graka heizt ja auch mit.

@Taitan - Nickel geht gar nicht, ist sehr giftig. Ich bin nach langem grübeln + googeln zu 3 möglichkeiten gekommen:
-Emaillierte Oberfläche / könnte teuer werden.
-Kunstharz(Epox) oder Lack auf Wasserbasis / sind im ausgehärtenden Zustand unbedenklich.

Mit UV, der eh immer (bei mir 11W) und der PC auch ziehmlich lang am Tag läuft(max. per Strommesser = 358W). Da könnte man doch einen 300W (oder mehr) - Heizer einsparen, oder?


PS.: Hier hat doch jemand den Vorschlag mit lackieren gemacht, bin ich Blind? Oder wo ist der hin?

mfg


----------



## hotfirefox (2. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Ich hatte vorgeschlagen den Kühler zu versiegeln, und da wäre Lack wohl das Einfachste.


----------



## (@ze) (2. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Dann darfst du mich bei gegebenheit "Blindfisch" nennen!

Und JA, das wär das einfachste + billigste!


----------



## Taitan (2. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*



(@ze) schrieb:


> Mit UV, der eh immer (bei mir 11W) und der PC auch ziehmlich lang am Tag läuft(max. per Strommesser = 358W). Da könnte man doch einen 300W (oder mehr) - Heizer einsparen, oder?


 
Naja....wenn ich in mein Aquarium schaue, seh ich den Heizer nur sehr sehr selten laufen. Und ich hab ihn auf 27°C eingestellt...was so pi mal daumen 4-5 °C über der Raumtemperatur liegt. Grund dürften die Leuchtstofflampen sein. Die bringen extrem viel zusätzliche Wärme ins Becken, was einige unterschätzen. 

Ganz ehrlich: Wenn Du es unbedingt probieren willst, fang erstmal mit nem Pflanzenbecken im 60L Maßstab an. Gleich das Leben deiner Malawis(?) oder Tanganjikas (?) aufs Spiel zu setzen, halte ich für nicht vertretbar.


----------



## (@ze) (2. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Naja.... Leider siehst du es nicht, wenn du mal nicht hinschaust! (nachts, nicht da, etc..)
Hier geht es als erstes darum, daß das AQ mit einem PC beheizt und der PC vom AQ gekühlt werden kann/könnte. 
Lies doch bitte mal ab Seite 1.

mfg

Natürlich sind die Lampen eine Wärmequelle, genauso wie die Pumpe(n).

Edit: Ja, es sind Malawi´s.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*



(@ze) schrieb:


> Dann darfst du mich bei gegebenheit "Blindfisch" nennen!
> 
> Und JA, das wär das einfachste + billigste!



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Selbst ein Wärmetauscher braucht eine nenneswerte Oberfläche, um genug Wärme auszutauschen (erst recht, wenn noch eine isolierende Lackschicht drauf soll), Kühlkörper sowieso. Das bringt feine oder vielfach geschichtete (und damit nicht zugängliche) Strukturen mit sich. Lackieren kann spannend werden...


----------



## (@ze) (2. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

@ruyven_macaran - Vergiss bitte nicht, daß das Aquarium im Prinzip der Wärmetauscher ist. Und mich würden gegenüber einer " echten PC-Wasserkühlung" ein paar Grad° mehr an der CPU nicht stören. Da ich selbst mit meinem "Teil" sehr erstaunt bin. Sag ich jetzt mal als Luftkühler!



2 Stunden Prime!

Wassertemp.: voher 21°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nachher: 27,5° 


CPU ist immer noch nicht wärmer geworden als 36°. Liegt wohl an der WLP, die jetzt seit Sonntags ´eingebrannt´ ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Es geht nicht um ein "paar Grad". Wenn du das innere eines CPU-Kühlers wasserdicht versiegeln möchtest, dann bleibt dir eigentlich nur der Griff zu einem Kühler mit sehr grober Struktur (z.B. Kanalkühler). Das heißt 15-20, vielleicht 25K höhere Temperaturen, als mit modernen, feinstrukturierten Modellen. Wenn ich mir das aktuelle Angebot so angucke, wirst du zudem beim CPU-Kühler entweder auf den bekannten 90€+ Hersteller zurückgreifen müssen (immerhin: Das Alu stört in deinem Fall nicht. Die Tatsache, das der Kühler nicht einfach aufzuschrauben geht vermutlich schon eher) oder dir eine eigene Halterung für ein altes-hoffentlich-noch-auf-eBay-Exempar (der Heaktiller 1.6 dürfte der höchstentwickelte Kanalkühler gewesen sein) basteln müssen. (Aquatuning hat noch einen recht grob aussehenden Zern PQ Max Flow, aber da würde ich ohne Test nicht zuschlagen. Das Ding hat weniger Kühlstruktur, als mein 5-6 Jahre alter Chipsatzkühler und die Abmessungen scheinen winzig zu sein). Bei Grafikkartenkühlern bist du entsprechend auf EK festgelegt.

Sicher: Funktionieren tut auch so etwas. Aber bequem ist was anderes.

P.S.: Denk dran, die vernickelten Anschlüsse mit zu lackieren.


----------



## (@ze) (2. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

@ruyven... - Darf ich dir mal erzählen, wie ich meinen selbstgebastelten CPU-Wasserkühler  letztendlich dicht bekommen habe?  

Basis: Sockel 7 - Kühler ! (eloxiertes Alu)
Ich hab innen Acryllack großzügig verteilt!

Deswegen meine Verwunderung über meine Temperaturen.  





mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wie genau die Temperatursensoren bei einem Phenom II sind ("80°C" vs. "44°C" spricht schonmal dafür, dass Everest sich noch weniger auskennt) oder wie warm der bei Teillastung (large FTT, wenn ich das richtig sehe) wird 
Hast du Vergleichswerte eines Luft- (oder anderen bekannten) Kühlers bei gleichen Bedingungen?


----------



## (@ze) (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Mit meinem Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme kommt er nach 1/2 Stunde Prime auf 49° C, länger hab ich nie gemacht. Temp könnte eigentlich noch niedriger sein, aber der Kühler ist einfach viel zu groß für mein Gehäuse.
Der überdeckt bspw. zu 1/4 den Netzteillüfter, bei einem Abstand von nichtmal 1cm.
Einstellungen sind sonst alle gleich.
CPU ist undervoltet, statt 1,35 bekommt er bei mir nur 1,248 V!



Noch weiteres:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schema vom Kühler

48 x 48 mm, Lamellenhöhe etwa 15 mm. (ist doch grob, oder?)

Der Schlauch ist ein 12/16er (Standard AQ - Schlauch).
Die Pumpe macht laut Werksangabe 680 L/h.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Der ist in Sachen Grobheit vermutlich nahe am Optimum (Lamellenabstand ist wichtiger, als Lamellenhöhe - ich tippe bei dir mal auf 2mm und würde sagen, dass alles ab 1mm so eng wäre, das Verkleben droht) und zudem auch recht großformatig.
Und die Kühlleistung von 5K unter Lukü ist bei 27°C Wassertemperatur sehr schlecht bis akzeptabel - je nachdem, mit welcher Lüfterdrehzahl du den Xtreme vorher am laufen hattest. Im Vergleich zu 1500rpm wäre es okay -aber ich schätze mal spürbar schlechter, als möglich-, wenn ich von erträglichen 800rpm ausgehe, würde ich im Vergleich mit anderen Umsteigern sagen, dass eigentlich 20+K Verbesserung möglich wären mit dieser Wassertemperatur.
Wie gesagt: Kühlen tut sowas trotzdem, aber es erreicht nicht die Leistung, die von einer Wasserkühlung gemeinhin erwartet werden und man muss viel basteln und ggf. suchen, um überhaupt passende Komponenten zu erhalten.


P.S.: Abdichten durch lackieren meint in deinem Fall eine Lackierung von außen, oder?
Ich kann mir jedenfalls gerade nicht vorstellen, wie du das Gebilde von innen lackierst und dann so zusammenschraubst -was immer- , dass es dicht wird.


----------



## (@ze) (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Story des Kühlers:                         
- Lamellen für die Wasserführung bearbeitet 
- Seitenwände + Deckel verklebt (mit 2-K Kleber)
- erster Test in der Badewanne = der Deckel ist abgesprungen beim Drucktest (Schlauch zugedrückt)
- nach Bearbeitung war der Deckel dicht, aber die geklebten Seiten undicht

- Deckel wieder ab und die Lamellenenden von innen mit Lack getränkt.

Bei einer Wassertemperatur von 20° Celsius, friert sich mein Prozz. sich im Idle mit 14° einen ab.

Und als jemand, der keine Ahnung von Wasserkühlung hat, der aber gleich mit was selbstgebautem 
ins kalte Wasser springt, bin ich halt SEHR BEGEISTERT mit diesen Ergebnissen!

Leider versteift sich hier jeder entweder auf das Aquarium, oder auf PC - Wasserkühlung. Kann es da nicht ein Mittelding geben? (mal Querdenken)

mfg


----------



## Taitan (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

also 14°C im Idle...Respekt  !


----------



## Xylezz (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Eine CPU kann nicht kälter als die Wassertemperatur sein.


----------



## (@ze) (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Das sind Werte von Everest, den ich dennoch glauben schenke.

Mit LuKü habe ich nie weniger als 17° Idle erreicht (lüften im Winter + Gehäuse offen).

@Xylezz - Ist aber bei mir so! Aber nur im Idle! 

Kennst du die Verdunstungskühlung? Ist hier zwar nicht für dieses Thema relevant, aber das Grundlegende schon.

mfg


----------



## Xylezz (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Natürlich kenne ich die Verdunstungskühlung, aber das ist ja das Prinzip das das WASSER unter der Lufttemperatur liegt ^^
Und Everest schmeißt oft falsche Werte aus weil falsch eingestellt..nimm mal lieber HWMonitor

MfG Xy


----------



## (@ze) (3. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Kurz gesagt: Schwitzen!  Der Wind(Strömung) kühlt dich(CPU), obwohl die Lufttemperatur(Wasser) höher liegt als die deiner eigenen Körpertemperatur.

Selbst HWM zeigt mir das gleiche an. Ich bleib einfach bei Everest, weil ich es schon seit 3 CPU - Generationen verwende. Damit habe ich für mich einen `echten´ Vergleich.


----------



## P37E (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

sehr interessante story hier, deinen selbstgebauten kühler find ich ja ma sehr cool ^^ gibt nich viele die sich trauen würden den zu montieren aber das er dennoch funktioniert 

benutz am besten CoreTemp macht bei phenom ansich keine probleme


----------



## Marquis (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Eine CPU kann nicht kälter als die Wassertemperatur sein.



Ich muss Xy zustimmen, bei der CPU Temperatur kannst du mindestens nochmal 10°K draufschlagen. Auch im Idle arbeitet die CPU geringfügig, dadurch wird Wärme erzeugt und selbst wenn sie das nicht tun würde, weniger als Wasser Temp ist physikalisch nicht möglich.

Ich versteh auch nicht ganz, wie du in einem geschlossenen Wasserkreislauf von Verdunstungskälte sprechen kannst, das macht einfach mal keinen Sinn.
Wenn du annimmst, dass die CPU schwitzt (ich hoffe du meinst das nicht ernst), müsste dein System undicht sein.


----------



## Taitan (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Den Bilder zur Folge hat er ein offenes System


----------



## (@ze) (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

@P37E - Ich bin zwangsweise ohne Skrupel! Da ich sonst nur Werte eines Intel Atom´s, mit seinen exorbitanten 2,5 Watt hätte. Für einen Dauerzustand kommt sowas natürlich nicht in Frage.
Der Kühler wird ja auch aufs Strengste bewacht!

@Marquis - Ist schon klar, das Verdunstung in einem geschlossenen System 
nicht geht.
Da hab ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt. Wollte nur veranschaulichen, das es möglich ist, Gegenstände kälter als das Kühlungsmedium zu halten.


Mit CoreTemp und HardwareMonitor (neuste Versionen) hab ich den gleichen
Dreher drinn.

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*



(@ze) schrieb:


> Mit CoreTemp und HardwareMonitor (neuste Versionen) hab ich den gleichen
> Dreher drinn.



Und die Werte werden auch mit jeder anderen Software die gleichen bleiben. Man kann nunmal an der Interpretation rumdoktorn, wie man will - wenn das Messgerät nichts taugt, taugt auch das Ergebniss nicht. Und die Sensoren in CPUs sind nun einmal schlecht bis sehr schlecht.
Mehr als "5k kälter als mit der alten Kühlung" lässt sich ohne großen technischen Aufwand nicht ermitteln. Das reicht ja auch schon um zu sagen, dass der Kühler funktioniert. In Verbindung mit der recht guten Wassertemperatur reicht es aber eben auch, um zu sagen, dass er eine für Wakü-Verhältnisse schlechte Leistung abliefert.


----------



## (@ze) (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Mein Kühler ist Ultra-low-end, das kann man sich ja auch anhand der Fotos denken.
Das "Teil" hat mich dafür keinen einzigen Cent gekostet, abgesehen von etwa 5 Stunden
reiner Bauzeit.



Zitat  @P37E :

- gibt nich viele die sich trauen würden den zu montieren aber das er dennoch funktioniert -







Und prompt das einer den Teufel weckt, passiert sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, schuld war ich selbst. Die Klammer war eigentlich damals schon schwer zu montieren.
Dann versuchte ich den Kühler mit ein klein wenig mehr Anpressdruck zu optimieren,
 indem man ja nur den Hebel umlegen müßte.
Zum Glück ist nichts weiteres schlimmes, außer ein paar Tropfen passiert.


----------



## muckelpupp (11. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Hi @ze! Also vielen Dank für diesen interessanten Thread. Der Titel hat mich neugierig gemacht und ich finde deine Fragestellung/These prinzipiell richtig. Wie kommt es, dass du als s.g. 'Aquarianer' () nicht schon längst auf Wakü umgestiegen bist, PC-technisch??! 

Bin schon gespannt auf die Schlussfolgerungen dieser Diskussion. Hätte ich ein Aquarium hätte ich mir die Frage wahrscheinlich auch schon gestellt.  Wie gesagt. Interessantes Thema.

edit: Beileid für das Missgeschick mit dem Kühler!


----------



## (@ze) (12. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Servus!
Der Dank gilt aber @ttk !
Ich hab schon immer meine Rechner mit Luftkühlung (und ne Portion Überzeugung) kühl und ruhig
gehalten. 
Noch vor meinen Test hielt ich Wasserkühlung für zu Teuer und Überflüssig.

Ein Ende ist bestimmt noch lange nicht in Sicht!

mfg

Danke, wenigstens bin ich mit meiner Trauer nicht alleine!


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (12. März 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

Super geile Idee muss ich sagen und das beste daran ist ja immer noch der Bastelspass


----------



## xuewa (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aquarium Wakü PC*

moin bin neu hier XD... kann man mir sagen ob was raus gekommen ist... vorallem mit den tests in den Aquarien... wollte mir vllt sowas bauen... wenn die fischies übelebt haben will ich vllt sogar echte benutzen...^^  aber bisher wollte ich dann künstliches gras und n paar schwebende plastik fische benutzen...

ich habe auf ner anderen seite (gsh-lan.de) auch son thread angefangen...


----------

